# gift ideas



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2012)

what are some things you think everyone would need or like. I'm thinking of buying my son in law a basic toolset so he can fix his jeep


----------



## LAM (Dec 5, 2012)

depends on the person but I usually try to either get something practical like tools, etc. or get something that they will think about me when using that item.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2012)

they just bought a tv, and they got new iphones. trying to get some good ideas. theyre a new couple so I was thinking of getting some household items.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 5, 2012)

But them a sawzall and a bunch of sex toys.


----------



## oliolz (Dec 5, 2012)

how 'bout a good knife?


----------



## the_predator (Dec 5, 2012)

Do they own their own home or rent an apartment?


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 5, 2012)

they rent an apt broke college kids


----------



## the_predator (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, I don't know how much money you are willing to spend but, when my wife and I were going to college we were ramen noodle poor. Trying to pay rent every month was a massive challenge. I remember going to the grocery store and getting 50-100 dollars worth of food to last us the month and then holding our breath when we were trying to pay, not knowing if we would be getting the food or not. Sometimes the card went through, sometimes it got denied. I know it kind of sounds impersonal but when I was a broke college kid one of my biggest wishes was that I didn't have to worry about rent...just once. And what a better time then Christmas to have your rent payed off for the month of December or even January if they payed this months already.


----------



## SFW (Dec 6, 2012)

Amazon gift cards.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 6, 2012)

the_predator said:


> Well, I don't know how much money you are willing to spend but, when my wife and I were going to college we were ramen noodle poor. Trying to pay rent every month was a massive challenge. I remember going to the grocery store and getting 50-100 dollars worth of food to last us the month and then holding our breath when we were trying to pay, not knowing if we would be getting the food or not. Sometimes the card went through, sometimes it got denied. I know it kind of sounds impersonal but when I was a broke college kid one of my biggest wishes was that I didn't have to worry about rent...just once. And what a better time then Christmas to have your rent payed off for the month of December or even January if they payed this months already.



I like this.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 6, 2012)

the_predator said:


> Well, I don't know how much money you are willing to spend but, when my wife and I were going to college we were ramen noodle poor. Trying to pay rent every month was a massive challenge. I remember going to the grocery store and getting 50-100 dollars worth of food to last us the month and then holding our breath when we were trying to pay, not knowing if we would be getting the food or not. Sometimes the card went through, sometimes it got denied. I know it kind of sounds impersonal but when I was a broke college kid one of my biggest wishes was that I didn't have to worry about rent...just once. And what a better time then Christmas to have your rent payed off for the month of December or even January if they payed this months already.


cool idea thanks. they know they can call me anytime and I will transfer money to their account. 
I think I'm gonna get him some jumper cables, tire chains and some tools, and her a huge block of top ramen, some cooking utensils and my wife always buys her plenty of jewelery and clothes.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> they just bought a tv, and they got* new iphones.* trying to get some good ideas. theyre a new couple so I was thinking of getting some household items.



Gift cards for itunes?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 6, 2012)

Condoms, fucking huge box of condoms....my sister dropped out of college cause she got pregnant...


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 7, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Condoms, fucking huge box of condoms....my sister dropped out of college cause she got pregnant...


true, I had a long discussion with her mom about getting her on birth control since her mom got pregnant as a teen kinda felt she may become sexually active at a young age. wasnt trying to give her a free pass to start having sex but its life and mistakes happen. Was a tough sell especially since she isnt really my daughter. Worked out good tho she graduated high school early and was in college at age 17. Just got married still no kids


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2012)

LAM said:


> depends on the person but I usually try to either get something practical like tools, etc. or get something that they *will think about me when using that item.*



I think LAM each time I see the acronym GDP.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> they rent an apt *broke college kids*



Then may I suggest the gift of _*CA$H!*_


----------



## DOMS (Dec 11, 2012)

LAM said:


> depends on the person but I usually try to either get something practical like tools, etc.



I'm torn. I like this, but I also like getting something that they want, but would not spend the money on because it wasn't essential. Something like a car radio (assuming they had a stock unit), because they'd use it every day.

To the OP:

So thinking about it, whether the item is a essential or not, put some thought into getting a gift that they would use very frequently.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2012)

If they have iPhones or Androids the solar window cling charger might be good. The scooter luggage could be trouble in an airport if scooters and skateboards are banned.

10 Best Products That People Don't Know About - Gift Ideas


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 14, 2012)

I like the i tunes gift card idea, and gonna get them a good kitchen knife set, some tire chains,  small gas can, road flares and a toolset. may seem lame but they've only been married 5 months and I think these are things you may need but never think about till after the fact.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2012)

I always go towards items that they wouldn't normally buy for themselves.  Something they really want more than need.  If they need more than want, I get a visa gift card.


----------



## Imens (Dec 17, 2012)

I ususally buy perfume or pieces of clothes for people


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 17, 2012)

Remember!! When Buying a woman a present for Christmas. Get her a Vibrator too, So if she doesn't like your present she can go fuck herself.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2012)

When Is It Okay to Give a Used Gift?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2012)

Flask Tie - Own - Thrillist


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2013)

Zip-Up Tie - Own - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2013)

A handy tool

Kelvin 23 Urban Multi Tool: All in one Screwdriver, Hammer, Level, Tape Measure and Light


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2013)

Semen Light - Own - Thrillist Nation

A travel essential small enough to stash in a Dopp kit, the Semen Light's special bulb causes man-jam, blood, saliva, and even urine to glow in the dark, helping you perform a thorough inspection of any hotel room before settling in/ being upgraded to a comp'd suite.

Home | Semen Light


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2013)

Titanium Escape Ring - Own - Thrillist Nation





Next






While it may resemble a typical men's wedding band, this mirror-polished, titanium piece of finger bling conceals a thin, flexible saw/ shim along the inside edge that can be easily removed with bound hands to cut through zip ties, duct tape, and rope, or even pick a single-lock pair of cuffs, though good luck using it to break free of your marriage.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2013)

The updated fanny pack

SPIbelt review: Running Fanny Pack - Reflective Running Belt with Pouch


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2013)

This could be used to track more than luggage.

Trakdot Luggage Tracker, Track Lost Luggage, Airline Baggage, Air Travel, Flight


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2013)

Carbon fiber Alpaca guitar:

The Alpaca Guitar - Own - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2013)

MOVA Globes


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2013)

Tactical apocalypse survival kit

Tactical Apocalypse Survival Kit


[h=2]Description[/h]*New for 2013!*
The T.A.S.K. (Tactcial Apocalypse Survival Kit) has been designed by Lansky to serve as the core of your emergency bag. These tools were selected to handle a number of situations including, escape from dangerous circumstances and basic survival during a variety of natural disaster or apocalypse scenarios.   
The T.A.S.K. is housed in a 20L tactical backpack which allows you to ?bug out? in a flash.  Features padded back panel, a large main compartment  plus a front pouch, both with organizational gear pockets, M.O.L.E. attachments, adjustable hip and sternum straps, water bottle holder and compression straps to lock down the load.  
*T.A.S.K includes:*


Multi Use Battle Axe
20 Function Multi-Tool
Easy-Grip Knife
Blademedic Sharpener
The Puck - Dual Grit Sharpener
*PLUS:
*
*LifeStraw**[SUP]?[/SUP] **Water Purification:* This powerful device filters dangerous bacteria and protozoa, exceeding EPA standards for water filtration. Allows you to drink directly from lakes, rivers, or your water bottle by simply putting the lower part of the straw in the water and sipping.  Filters up to 264 gallons (1,000 liters).
*Tactical Flashlight:* Shed light on your situation!  This ergonomic flashlight is compact, bright and rugged.  Constructed of aluminum alloy and featuring a belt clip, lanyard, multiple light output setting and an ultra bright LED.
*Firesteel/Compass:* Creates a flood of sparks when scraped against the striker edge to produce fire when you desperately need it. The compact button compass aids in navigation.
*Paracord Bracelet:* A practical way to carry up to 8? of 550 paracord for when you need it most.  Easy to take apart in an emergency, this extra bit of cording could mean the difference between surviving or not.  Featuring a plastic buckle for securing to your wrist or pack.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 3, 2013)

A couple bottles of AY test


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2013)

Powerrocks


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2013)

Primal Bells - Own - Thrillist Nation

[video=youtube;mcikHVD7WZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mcikHVD7WZg[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;Usy7Pu3UEBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Usy7Pu3UEBI[/video]

http://www.thrillist.com/own/nation...m_campaign=4.5.13 NATION: Photon 3D Sc  anner


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2013)

Premium shaving from Harry's

Mail-Order Shaving Gets All Wes Anderson with Harry's - The Crosby Press


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2013)

Predator and Dullahan Motorcycle helmets

Buy original Predator helmet (official website NLO-MOTO)

In case you were wondering where the Dullahan helmet is from: Durarara!! - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2013)

Bear Paw Meat Handler Forks

Amazon.com: Bear Paw Meat Handler Forks: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2013)

Transit token cufflinks

https://rewards.thrillist.com/deal/...tion&utm_campaign=5.9.13 NATION: The Playbook


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2013)

Daydream Toy Flash Flyer Boomerang Disc


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2013)

J. L. Lawson & Co. - Own - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2013)

Hovertrax is a  Kickstarter project, for now.

Hovertrax - Own - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2013)

Vinyl turntable converter to iPod

Amazon.com: ION iLP Digital Conversion Turntable for iPhone, iPad and iPod touch with Conversion Software: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2013)

Daft Punk Helmets

Daft Punk Helmets - Own - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2013)

Posture corrector

Posture Corrector from LUMOback, The Grommet


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2013)

Kush Breast Separator

What The Hell Is This? - Sex + Dating - Thrillist Nation


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2013)

Yolk Plucker


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2013)

Unique Wine Glasses and the Best Decanter from Sempli


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2013)

ThinkGeek :: PocketStrings Portable Guitar Practice Tool


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2013)

Best Ties, Novelty Ties from Josh Bach, The Grommet


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2013)

Craps on the lawn that are not the dog's


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2013)

Skytrix


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2013)

Vertical jump trainer

Amazon.com: SKLZ Hopz Vertical Jump Trainer: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2013)

Chef'n


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2013)

Quivvers


----------



## malikiie (Jun 26, 2013)

swords everybody loves swords

Edged Weapons and Accessories


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2013)

Guitar pick punch

Guitar Pick Punch - Cool Material


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2013)

Holy crap


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2013)

Essential oils and bug repellent


----------



## maniclion (Jul 10, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Holy crap



I tried the squat and trot in Thailand, I had a hard time relaxing in that position.  I think I shit better sitting in a relaxed position  i've been doing since potty training.... If we were made to squat why can babies shit so well lying on their backs...


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Frogglez


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

Justified Marshall Cowboy Stetson

Stetson Tan Marshall Cowboy Hat | Official FX Justified Shop


----------



## maniclion (Jul 12, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Justified Marshall Cowboy Stetson
> 
> Stetson Tan Marshall Cowboy Hat | Official FX Justified Shop


Now I can drive around in STEALTH MODE like Osama Bin Laden with a cowboy hat and sunglasses...


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2013)

A Royal Shave


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2013)

Crow's Feet


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2013)

Shell scale

The latest must-haves from the U.K. firm founded by twin brothers Antony and Richard Joseph are:

 * Shell Scale: You?ll enjoy mastering the art of portion control with this sleek, sculptural scale. The curved stainless steel bowl makes it easy to measure and pour ingredients, plus it doubles as a cover for the device, for compact  storage. You can weigh both liquids and dry foods, up to a maximum of 11 lbs., and the ?add and weigh? function lets you measure multiple ingredients in the same bowl.

Joseph Joseph: Digital Scale - White


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2013)

AquaFarm


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

PocketMonkey


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2013)

Rubik style dodecahedron

MF8 Gigaminx Magic Cube Corner Turning Dodecahedron Black - Tmart.com


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 8, 2013)

MakersKit DIY Kits


----------



## bdad (Sep 8, 2013)

I usually give  gift cards  so they  can buy what they want/need.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2013)

OnHand flash drives


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2013)

HEX Bags


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 9, 2013)

Tevion: iPhone Solar Powered Charger Review - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2013)

Dream Big and Well Hung hangers






Wooden Clothes Hangers for Big and Tall Men and Women


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2013)

Stainless steel wallets






RFID Wallet by Stewart Stand


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2013)

Amazon.com: 12X Magnifier Zoom Aluminum Camera Telephoto Lens w/ Tripod for Apple iPhone 5: Cell Phones & Accessories

12X Magnifier Zoom Aluminum Camera Telephoto Lens w/ Tripod for Apple iPhone 5


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2013)

Oblo puzzle


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2013)

Urban Armor iphone case

Amazon.com: URBAN ARMOR GEAR Case for iPhone 5/5S, Moss: Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2013)

PowerCap






LED Hat by Power Cap


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2013)

Camping Hammock by Hammock Bliss

Hammock Bliss - Flat Lay Hammock


----------



## kboy (Nov 16, 2013)

Gift card is always perfect for me, if you want to buy him tools get him a gift card from that store.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 16, 2013)

Celluon Magic Cube - World's only virtual projection keyboard and multi-touch mouse - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2013)

CapaBunga silicone wine bottle caps and preservation kits

Wine Bottle Stoppers by Capabunga


----------



## udit318 (Nov 20, 2013)

depend on the person.....


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2013)

Spooner Boards

Wobble Board Toy by Spooner


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2013)

Magnetic Bottle Opener by Kebo

Kebo - One-Handed Bottle Opener


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2013)

Doctor Who TARDIS Tea Infuser

Doctor Who TARDIS Tea Infuser

The Doctor Who TARDIS Tea Infuser holds loose leaf tea for brewing and comes with a tiny sonic screwdriver that hangs from a chain. It is available to purchase online from ThinkGeek.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2013)

R2-D2 USB Car Charger from ThinkGeek


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2013)

Marvel Iron Man 3 Arc Reactor Light-Up Coasters from ThinkGeek


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2013)

Kinetic Light Newton's Cradle from ThinkGeek


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2013)

The Prop - Minimalist Laptop Stand

Portable Laptop Stand | The Prop


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2013)

Banjees - Wrist Wallet

Fitness Wristband by Sprigs


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2013)

Game of Thrones Dragon Egg Cookie Jar

The Game of Thrones Dragon Egg Cookie Jar from ThinkGeek is modeled after the egg of Rhaegal, one of Khaleesi?s dragons born on the Dothraki Sea. The ceramic Game of Thrones-themed container will hold ?many cookies or one not-yet-hatched dragon? and is available to purchase online.


This green, ovoid canister looks so innocent. Perfect for storing pre-hatched dragons (capacity: 1) or whatever strikes your fancy. Maybe exotic cookies from the Eastern Market in Vaes Dothrak? The cookies stored in this container are beyond compare, Khaleesi. People not familiar with Game of Thrones might ask you why you have a huge artichoke on your counter. And at that point, you can turn on them, eyes flashing, and quietly utter the words, ?How DARE you insult my dragons.?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2013)

Das Horn - Drinking Vessel

Horn Cup by Das Horn


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2013)

Swedish Soap by Victoria

Victoria Scandinavian Soaps - Royal Swedish Soaps


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2014)

Dog Travel Accessories by Kurgo

Kurgo - Pet Travel Gear


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2014)

Hair Cuff by L. Erickson

L. Erickson - Ponytail Cuff


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2014)

Multiple Device Charger by Tech Candy

Get Cord-inated - Three-in-One, Six Foot USB Cable


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2014)

Honest Amish Beard Balm

Amazon.com: Honest Amish Beard Balm Leave-in Conditioner - All Natural -Vegan Friendly Organic Oils and Butters: Beauty


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/argyle-fig...esign-featuring-a-tie-fighter-argyle-pattern/

Asheville, North Carolina illustrator and graphic designer Ian Leino has created ?Argyle Fighters,? a classy Star Wars shirt design that features a TIE fighter argyle pattern. Long-sleeve and short-sleeve shirts are available to purchase from his online shop.


For the sophisticated science fiction aficionado, this dapper design builds a subtle and charming argyle pattern from the wings of the Empire?s classic fighters. Perfect for anytime you want to show off your geek credentials in a more understated way. Looks great on its own, or class it up even further with a jacket or blazer, and those scruffy-looking nerfherders won?t know what hit them.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.thegrommet.com/fantastic...R1ULH0&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO

Fantastic Fortunes - Gourmet Fortune Cookies


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.supercompressor.com/gear/lion-ski-mask-hd-beardo-360-freestyle

It takes a lot to scare the crash-proof kids pizza-ing all the way down the mountain, but Beardo's Lion Ski Mask HD might get them to move. With a complete 360? design, this ski mask features a breathing hole, anti-fog protection, and soft fleece liner to keep you fierce and comfortable on the days when the mercury gets scared of heights. 

http://www.beardowear.com/collections/skimask/products/ski-mask-hd


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ZXU&linkCode=as2&tag=acquirenewsletteronly-20

Football Cocktail Shaker with 'Kickoff Tee' Styled Stand - 24oz Premium Stainless Steel - Great for Making Martinis, Margaritas, Mojitos, and Other Mixed Alcohol and Liquor Drinks on Game Day

?24oz football-shaped cocktail shaker with black silicone stand
?Made from gloss-finished food-grade stainless steel (Wash before first use)
?4 piece shaker design - Silicone-lined tops for an easy-to-remove and leakproof experience
?Dimensions: 6.4" tall x 4" wide (NOTE: Although to scale, the Football Shaker is a little over half the size of a real football)
?2 Year Warranty


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.thegrommet.com/the-walle...NFEBCO&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO

The Wallet Wand Wallet Purse Kit


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ZJ8&linkCode=as2&tag=acquirenewsletteronly-20

Plasticolor 003700R01 Star Wars Accordion Sunshade


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)

http://www.thegrommet.com/mist-all-...U52FM0&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO

Mist

Screen Cleaner & Microfiber Sponges


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.thegrommet.com/lifestraw...RQ8TLS&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO

LifeStraw - Go Anywhere Personal Water Filter


----------



## kboy (Mar 6, 2014)

A Yeti cooler would be nice... I have 3 and love them, best money spend.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 7, 2014)

bottle opener coasters
http://brooklynbrewshop.com/accessories/coaster-set


http://vimeo.com/52644418


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2014)

Hangin' With The Homies air fresheners and fridge magnets

http://www.hanginwiththehomies.com/


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 9, 2014)

my girl just paid for me to get a bunch of gearz as a present


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2014)

Accoutrements Horse Head Squirrel Feeder

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...HEQ&linkCode=as2&tag=acquirenewsletteronly-20


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.thegrommet.com/crinkit-w...NM2JFC&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO

Crinkit by Zigoo - Water Bottle Toy


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2014)

http://www.thegrommet.com/lofti-and...N0A554&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO

New Clothesline Company

Laundry Drying Racks


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2014)

http://www.thegrommet.com/earhoox-e...HJGRKO&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO

Earhoox

Earbud Securer


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2014)

Racor PBH-1R Ceiling-Mounted Bike Lift

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...BL3&linkCode=as2&tag=acquirenewsletteronly-20


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2014)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - PUMP IS THE CURE BOSS TOWELS


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...K1Y&linkCode=as2&tag=acquirenewsletteronly-20

Good for toothpaste as well.

Industrial Tube Wringer for Painters, Artists, and Craftspeople


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

Tiger Tail Trigger Point Massagers

http://www.thegrommet.com/tiger-tai...7B101O&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

Bella Copper - diffusers & defrosters

http://www.thegrommet.com/bella-cop...G9D6KK&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/quickey-mu...y-little-key-that-opens-everything-but-doors/

Columbus, Ohio-based inventor Chris Hawker of Trident Design has created the Quickey Multi-Tool, a clever and super handy little key that will open pretty much everything but a door. The Quickey easily slips onto your key chain, which is nice so that you know it will always be by your side. Chris is currently raising funds via an Indiegogo crowdfunding campaign to help with production costs and supporter perks. Due to the quick success of their Indiegogo campaign, they also decided to release an awesome SkullKey version of the multi-tool. 

Trident Design has thought up and created many great products in the past, including the PowerSquid surge protector and outlet multiplier.


The Quickey is a simple, yet highly functional product that was born out of necessity. I was always using my keys to open boxes and mail, but it never worked very well. I saw an opportunity! I brought the idea of a key-shaped box-opener to my team of designers and we came up with a versatile tool that is really something special.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.thegrommet.com/catapult?...4SJ1PS&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO

Siege Toys Tabletop Catapult


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.thegrommet.com/avoloop-p...I3P654&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO

Avoloop Peel and Prep Fruit and Vegetable Tool


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicaprob...or&utm_term=this lamp also charges your phone

23 Insanely Clever Products For Your Small Space


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/star-wars-r2-d2-measuring-cup-set/

The officially licensed Star Wars R2-D2 Measuring Cup Set, as its name suggests, features a set of measuring cups that resemble the helpful astromech droid R2-D2. His entire body is built from four measuring spoons and four measuring cup sizes: 1/4, 1/3, 1/2, and one cup. It is available to purchase online from ThinkGeek.


This set of R2-D2 Measuring Cups disassembles into 4 measuring cups plus 4 measuring spoons and reassembles in a snap (fortunately, it&#146;s not as complicated as C-3PO). Each has its measurement written inside so you can&#146;t forget what they are and handles on the back that don&#146;t distract from R2′s aesthetic. The only problem we can foresee with these is that if you show somebody else your R2-D2 Measuring Cups, you may have to install a restraining bolt to keep them from wandering off.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...KL2&linkCode=as2&tag=acquirenewsletteronly-20

Boker Plus Credit Card Knife


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2014)

http://www.thegrommet.com/be-foreve...B6CJOG&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO

Lilly Brush - Pet Hair & Lint Brush


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/guitdoorbe...a-fully-functional-half-size-acoustic-guitar/

The Guitardoorbell is a half-size acoustic guitar that sits above a doorway, alerting you with a strum every time someone opens the door. Created by Dave Lynch, the owner of Guitar Workshop in Sacramento, the device is a fully functioning instrument that can be removed from the mount and played.


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/glow-in-the-dark-three-piece-set-of-nuclear-element-soaps/

Glow-In-The-Dark Three-Piece Set of Nuclear Element Soaps

The nuclear element soaps from ThinkGeek will both light up your bathroom and help you stay radioactive clean. The three-piece set includes uranium (glows green), plutonium (glows blue), and a fallout shelter sign (glows white). They are available to purchase online.


Scrub yourself clean with this 3-piece set of nuclear soaps. We like you to be glowing with clean and not with irradiation.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2014)

http://www.thegrommet.com/luci-by-m...13O6VK&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO

Luci by MPOWERD - Inflatable Solar Latern


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2014)

Halloween gift idea:

http://laughingsquid.com/a-horrific...y-bear-plays-a-terrifying-game-of-peek-a-boo/

Ipswich, England artist Phillip Blackman, the creator of UndeadTeds, has made his 700th horrifically altered zombie teddy bear that plays a terrifying game of peek-a-boo. The demonic one-of-a-kind teddy recently sold on eBay.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2014)

With Sharp Eye Knife - The Friendly Swede Carabiner "Grenade" Survival Kit Pull with Needle, Wire, Alcohol Pad, Tin Foil, Tinder, Fire Starter, Fishing Lines, Fishing Hooks, Weights, Swivels, Dobber Wrapped in 9ft of 500 lb Paracord

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...uirenewsletteronly-20&linkId=KBE35JTJOPTV3LE3


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2014)

No Twist ponytail accessory

http://www.thegrommet.com/pulleez?u...41VIDG&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2014)

FlyeBaby

Infant Travel Seat

http://www.thegrommet.com/flyebaby?...7RSK18&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2014)

http://www.thegrommet.com/lazy-bunz...HNRKCG&trk_contact=LH8PECTPTLMAJGVUACDF9GARQO

LazyBunz - Floating Water Lounger


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2014)

LA Wedge Beach & Storage Pillow

http://www.thegrommet.com/la-wedge


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2014)

Ice Cold Towels - cooling towel

http://www.thegrommet.com/ice-cold-towels-cooling-towel


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow gregz! You have a lot of gift ideas. I could use some prami.... Or maybe an authentic copy of the sweater Jeff Bridges wore in The Big Lebowski.


----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)

Amazon gift cards or clothes...​


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2014)

Kool Tool belt

The Bison Designs Kool Tool belt is comprised of a Cr13-steel buckle secured to black 44mm ribbed webbing.

The buckle features:

- Three wire strippers in varying sizes
- Large and small flat head screwdrivers
- A Phillips head
- Bottle opener
- S.A.E. hex tool
- Standard and metric ruler
- Metric hex tool

Sizing:

- Medium - Waists up to 36"
- Large - Waists up to 40"
- X-Large - Waists up to 44"
http://fancy.com/things/647601753084137746/Kool-Tool-Belt?ref=zdaskmen


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2014)

http://fancy.com/things/279838919/Knuckle-Meat-Pounder?ref=zdaskmen

Knuckle Meat Pounder


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...uirenewsletteronly-20&linkId=R7BTR7ZYDR6RAAHH

Coleman Personal Survival First Aid Kit 74-Piece, Metal Tinplate

A handy little item to keep in your car, put in your child's sports bag or add to your camping gear
&#149;74 piece kit offers an expanded inventory of the most commonly used first aid components, including waterproof matches
&#149;Nostalgic brushed metal tinplate with a hinge top
&#149;Embossed first aid cross for easy identification in the dark
&#149;Crush-resistant tins protect contents


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...uirenewsletteronly-20&linkId=DK7VFQXA2FGIA7CD

iPhone 5S Case, Spigen Tough Armor Case for iPhone 5/5S


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...uirenewsletteronly-20&linkId=W5QGPVIS6SKQXQMS

Ass Savers - SmartAss Bicycle Rain Fender


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2014)

https://stacksocial.com/sales/nomad...dium=newsletter&utm_campaign=chargekeyiphone#

ChargeKey: The Key-Sized Charging Cable (iPhone 5/5S/5C)


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2014)

KeySmart

Minimalist Key Organizer

https://www.thegrommet.com/collections/pocket-sized/keysmart


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2014)

Flux Capacitor USB Car Charger from ThinkGeek


----------



## Devostator (Dec 3, 2014)

I really love the keysmart idea..I just may steal it


----------



## Tanner Wil (Dec 26, 2014)

I am thinking about a bracelet or get a watch to my assistant but need to have the back engraved.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet Heart


----------



## Anthony Tate (Feb 5, 2015)

Gregzs said:


> Zip-Up Tie - Own - Thrillist Nation



That's awesome!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2015)

There?s Now A Service That Sends Your Frenemies Customizable ?Jarts? ? Jars Full Of Farts 

http://www.brobible.com/life/article/send-a-jart-fart-jars-revenge/


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2015)

3D Marvel Superhero Nightlights Appear To Smash Through the Wall

http://laughingsquid.com/3d-marvel-superhero-nightlights-seem-to-smash-the-wall/

3D Light FX has released a mighty series of battery operated 3D Marvel superhero nightlights that look like they are smashing your walls. They are ?not only cool to the eye, but are also cool to the touch.? Each nightlight is available to purchase online from Target or in store.


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2015)

Red, Gold, and Blue ?Star Trek: The Next Generation? Novelty Neckties

http://laughingsquid.com/red-gold-a...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2015)

Beautifully Crafted Super Chunky Hand Knit Blankets, Sweaters and Scarves That Can Be Made to Order

http://laughingsquid.com/beautifull...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Ukranian yarn artist Anna Mo has knitted a line of beautifully crafted super-chunky blankets, sweaters and scarves that are customizable in any one of 70 colors using giant needles and giant spools of yarn, which are also for sale on her Etsy site.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2015)

The Quicklock System - The world's first Bluetooth and NFC Doorlock and Padlock 






http://laughingsquid.com/the-quickl...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2015)

Human Face Coffee Lids

http://www.boredpanda.com/human-fac...ebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=BPFacebook


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2015)

Star Wars pens by Cross

http://www.cross.com/catalog/catego...sreg7@gmail.com&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 16, 2015)

just bought a bunch of these


----------



## exonerare (Nov 18, 2015)

Depending on the budget or person, I'd say pen or watch. 
Either a luxury gold or some unique type of pen(cost around $100 depending where you buy it from)

Or 

A watch. Nothing too expensive unless you're rich than a Rolex or Casio watches (not expensive but nice) there are other great brands as well but this was a base line of what you could get em. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2015)

Lunch Boxes for Adults ? The Isocubes


----------



## doggs1979 (Dec 2, 2015)

I just bought my wife a marmoset  monkey for Christmas.


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2016)

Noria - Cool Redefined

http://www.techinsider.io/noria-kic...tm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2017)

Cut buddy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buutY9Hqq4A


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2018)

Drill Scrub Brush Set

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAgmrFqSj2o


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 7, 2018)

I got one os these they are pretty nice

https://youtu.be/CzuO6dKP3hE


----------



## charley (Jul 7, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> I got one os these they are pretty nice
> 
> https://youtu.be/CzuO6dKP3hE


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2018)

Prank-O, a Minneapolis-based comedy company, has a hilarious line of fake gift boxes known as Prank Packs. These gift boxes are printed with items of questionable taste while hiding the real presents inside. Such absurd items include a Plant Urinal, a ?Crib Dribbler?, ?My First Fire?, ?Bathe and Brew?, ?Tech Neck?, ?Tweet Printer? and ?Sizzl Bacon Scented Dryer Sheets?, just to name a few.

https://laughingsquid.com/prank-gif...LKaQLv4iBCAthWfPo6oWmsGyGoxDxhpApdEI6OJTZA27w


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2019)

Gifts to Start Buying Travelers for the Holidays

https://www.thediscoverer.com/blog/gifts-to-start-buying-travelers-for-the-holidays/


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 23, 2019)

Some interesting stuff in here!


----------



## kmason80 (Oct 23, 2019)

gift cards are always good.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2022)

The Valari Gaming Pillow


----------



## Watson (Dec 27, 2022)

everyone needs a good shane diesel dildo!


----------

